# Rats dont want to come out their cage??



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of month's back i completley Rat proofed my room after not letting them out the cage for 5 week's due to me just moving in my new place and getting it sorted, the Rats where only young anyway as i got them when i first moved in.

Up to last week they loved coming out, it normally took about 10 minuit's for them both to "warm up" and get comfortable but after that they both went completley hypo and sometimes id even have to have my friend in to help me keep and eye on them both, they were very friendly and very hyper.

Now however, i leave the cage door open, they dont come out, i grab them and put them on my lap, and they just run straight back in their cage.
Iv'e tried sitting their seing if they change their mind but they just arnt interested.

Is it because im forcing them out?? Shall i just leave their door open and wait for them to feel compltley comfortable?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi i didn't wanna read and run...though i have no idea really. Maybe try putting their food bowl out the cage. There isn't a cat or anything in the house that could have freaked them out? I know you were house sharing. But does seem wierd to have a change of heart! Maybe just leave the cage open for an hour as it may just take more time. xx


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hi i didn't wanna read and run...though i have no idea really. Maybe try putting their food bowl out the cage. There isn't a cat or anything in the house that could have freaked them out? I know you were house sharing. But does seem wierd to have a change of heart! Maybe just leave the cage open for an hour as it may just take more time. xx


Yer Niki there is a Cat, next door, i was going to say actually i went downstairs and left my door open 2 week's ago, when i came back up the Rats where frozen in fear, maybe they smelt the cat or the Cat jumped on their cage.

Will they recover becuase they dont seem their normall self's??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Yer Niki there is a Cat, next door, i was going to say actually i went downstairs and left my door open 2 week's ago, when i came back up the Rats where frozen in fear, maybe they smelt the cat or the Cat jumped on their cage.
> 
> Will they recover becuase they dont seem their normall self's??


I won't lie to you...I don't know...though would be surprised if it was just the smell of a cat. Do any of your housematets not like them...or clumsy...and could have scared them? Or kids? Sorry bet im not helping


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hi i didn't wanna read and run...though i have no idea really. Maybe try putting their food bowl out the cage. There isn't a cat or anything in the house that could have freaked them out? I know you were house sharing. But does seem wierd to have a change of he
> art! Maybe just leave the cage open for an hour as it may just take more time. xx


Na none of my house mates would do anything, it`s gotta be the cat snooping around, i mean their fine in their cage now, when i give them treat`s they go crazy as always, just dont seem to wanna leave home lol, il just leave the cage door open and sit and waot for them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Na none of my house mates would do anything, it`s gotta be the cat snooping around, i mean their fine in their cage now, when i give them treat`s they go crazy as always, just dont seem to wanna leave home lol, il just leave the cage door open and sit and waot for them.


:thumbup: well good luck!!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be tempted to get them out and close the cage door, provide lots of fun hiding places (boxes etc) so they can still feel save and secure and play things like water trays with peas in for pea fishing etc so they are tempted out of their hiding places.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

when i had my rats we had a cat not ours but it would hang about on the front.so i used to stroke it that was untill i went to get my rats out and they went skitszo.they too froze in fear eyes wide and still.

after an hour they calmed down and went back to normal after i changed my clothes.

i too like tdm would get the girls out and shut the cage door.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> when i had my rats we had a cat not ours but it would hang about on the front.so i used to stroke it that was untill i went to get my rats out and they went skitszo.they too froze in fear eyes wide and still.
> 
> after an hour they calmed down and went back to normal after i changed my clothes.
> 
> i too like tdm would get the girls out and shut the cage door.


Oh wow poor ratties!! I didn't know they would be so scared of cats!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My rats couldnt care less about the cats, tbh they arent scared of anything, havent worked out if thats because they are 'rock ard' or just plain dense :lol: :lol:.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My rats couldnt care less about the cats, tbh they arent scared of anything, havent worked out if thats because they are 'rock ard' or just plain dense :lol: :lol:.


 bless them! Bijou got into the piggie cage cos she's so little and a big chase went on...but couldn't work out who was chasing who! xx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

rats aren't that daft tbh, if you make sure you always smell of cat before seeing them they'll soon desensitise to cats (unless the cat is in the room, which is when they SHOULD be wary).

my rats, for instance, know which of my cats to be scared of. neeps. all our cats have wandered up to the cage on the first day of having them the rats always know which cat is dangerous and which ones can be ignored, they know them by scent also so will only freeze if the dangerous cat is in the room and ignore the smell of dangerous cat on me.

if yours are still young i would give them more time to get used to things and understand things, younger rats are just like kids, they need to learn how things work before they are confident enough to decide what is and isn't dangerous.. until then it's up to you to show them, you are alpha-rat. and as much as you can teach them they have plenty of things they can teach you.

rub something on the cat and stick it in the rats cage, let them get used to the smell, they'll soon only react (don't try to stop them reacting as it's a good thing!) when the cat is actually in the room with them.

it'll take a while for them to brave up to coming out again, but you can take them around the room and show them it's safe, then let them decide if they want to stay out. abit of perseverance will help too. its up to you if you want to let them come out on their own or give them abit of help by closing the door behind them lol. try getting them out under their own steam first.


----------

